
The one who caused the failure gets $1+b, those working (almost) nothing - george_ciobanu
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-employees-feel-sting-as-ex-ceo-stands-to-reap-11571870011?mod=rsswn
======
jimmyvalmer
Putting aside the attribution of blame for a moment, consider he and McElvey
created from scratch an enterprise that created those jobs and their
concomitant health care plans. Employees without significant voting equity get
paid an agreed upon package until as such time the employer can or does not
wish to continue the relationship. Fairness has nothing to do with it.

